

Agile Adoption Could Learn a lot from Startups - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/blog/agile-adoption-could-learn-a-lot-from-startups/

======
zacharydanger
Which of these concepts aren't actually a part of Agile?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Remember we're talking Agile adoption -- the way your average 1,000-developer
place tries to implement Agile -- not ideal Agile.

There is a focus on people over process, but startups meet an actual person,
they strive to attach to a user. Most Agile shops are Scrum shops. In that
case you have a Product Owner. Not the same thing.

Agile/XP has always pushed "working code" over value.

Actually, I think it's pretty self-explanatory. To do this point-by-point is
just to repeat the article.

